# Resorts West Vacation Club email???



## TomL (Jul 9, 2008)

Did anyone else (probably only Ridge tahoe/crest/view/pointe owners) get a recent email spam from Teri Sweeney at ridge-resorts.com regarding the Resorts West Vacation Club?  
Seems that they now have a points based club where you can trade your fixed week ("We may even be able to take non-Ridge trade-in and still give you credit") for their points based club?
Is this new?  This is the first that I've heard of a points system at the Ridge and I'm a bit concerned that they may erode weeks in favor of points. 
Anyone get this mail?
Concerns or am I just being paranoid?  I remember a few heated discussions a few years back with RCI points (probably still going , I don't scan the RCI forum much any more).
Tried to search the Western and Points forums but the search fail with a server error.  Seems that Tug was low on memory 
Thanks!
TomL


----------



## chalucky (Jul 9, 2008)

Got it too....don't know what to make of it...........


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 9, 2008)

TomL said:


> Did anyone else (probably only Ridge tahoe/crest/view/pointe owners) get a recent email spam from Teri Sweeney at ridge-resorts.com regarding the Resorts West Vacation Club?
> Seems that they now have a points based club where you can trade your fixed week ("We may even be able to take non-Ridge trade-in and still give you credit") for their points based club?
> Is this new?  This is the first that I've heard of a points system at the Ridge and I'm a bit concerned that they may erode weeks in favor of points.
> Anyone get this mail?
> ...




 We did get the e-mail today.

 We own two units at the Ridge and spent last week there. Well there they put this information on our door and even called us once later in the week.

 We told them we were happy owning our weeks and have no interest in points and that was it.


 PHIL


----------



## JudyS (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, this is seriously confusing!

I own at Resorts West Vacation Club, but what I own is part of a system of 8 resorts, mostly in the Pacific Northwest, that used to be managed by Pahio and now is part of MROP, and therefore managed by VRI.  As far as I know, it has nothing to do with Ridge Tahoe.

So, is this a *different* Resorts West Vacation Club?  

I did not get this email.  If anyone would be willing to forward it to me, I would appreciate that.


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 13, 2008)

I also received this email and checked out the website (http://www.rwvclub.com).  It's interesting that they have varying levels of accomodations:
- 2 bedroom standard
- 2 bedroom (somewhat upgraded)
- 2 bedroom plus (substantial upgrade)
- 2 bedroom premier (distinctive upgrade)

This concerns me a bit too -- I own a Tower and 2 EOY Naegles.  I'm worried that this "club" could have priority to the better view units and better weeks.  

BeckyG


----------



## Blues (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep, got the same email.  On Wednesday I responded via email to Teri Sweeney, asking how much the new point system costs.  Haven't heard a peep from her.

-Bob


----------



## 4PTORBUST (Jan 20, 2009)

*Resorts West Vacation Club*

I am a Naegle owner, every year, winter.  I went to the Resorts West presentation today at The Ridge.  To convert my week, I would have had to purchase a minimum of 3400 additional points (mine was worth 7000) for a total of 10,400 points.  The cost??  $8,325 after "discounts" plus $2,126 in fees each year!  Yikes.  Trading is within the Ridge or they trade through II for you.  Only one person authorized to trade with II for you, cannot do it yourself, because of "special" relationship with II.  A full week II trade is 1,000 points and RWVC pays the trade fees (I doubt there are really any fees involved).  Many questions the sales person would not answer, was dismissive, said we didn't need to know the details.  Also said we would eventually be "squeezed out" with full week ownership.  I asked her twice what she meant by this, but she did not answer the questions.  If what she said about trade value was true, I would be able to get 10 full weeks of trade on II with 10,000+ points per year.  Otherwise, points can be used within the property with values from 50 points for one hotel room per night during the Silver season to 9600 points for a week in the penthouse during the Gold Season.  Even though there was suppose to be a special relationship with II, this sales person was very negative about having to deal with II and even about the II rep who has on office on the property site - and who has been more than helpful to us in the past.  Didn't buy any of it.


----------

